# Ridgid K-400



## Mpc_Mikey (Jan 3, 2011)

Well I picked one up the other day at a pawn shop. maybe used 4 times in good shape. Its got 75' 1/2 cable. I am thinking of getting 100' 3/8 cable. Anyone have anyproblems with the K-400? Likes ,Dislikes? I couldnt past of it. 300 out the door and its got the autofeed on it


----------



## cork-guy (May 1, 2010)

Ahhh, you got to love pawn shops. One persons loss is another persons gain. :whistling


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

i have no idea what that machine is as i never learned drain cleaning....i know that it takes actual skill to really clean a main line properly any half competent monkey can open a line...im busy enough doing plumbing to put much focus on drain cleaning i refer atleast one call a week to my buddy....

as for pawn shops i frequently stop in to check stuff out....


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I clean drains all the time. A person who has little experience will eventually snap the rod in a sewer......guaranteed!

Mike


----------



## Smatt (Feb 22, 2011)

Mpc_Mikey said:


> Well I picked one up the other day at a pawn shop. maybe used 4 times in good shape. Its got 75' 1/2 cable. I am thinking of getting 100' 3/8 cable. Anyone have anyproblems with the K-400? Likes ,Dislikes? I couldnt past of it. 300 out the door and its got the autofeed on it


They claim it is for 2"pipe 3" pipe 4" pipe. It is for soft blockages only. No root cutting capacity.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

If it's a drum machine you can keep it.


----------



## Smatt (Feb 22, 2011)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> If it's a drum machine you can keep it.


They are pretty cheesy. However they do work not as good as other machines but
can do a good job in the hands of someone that knows how to use it.
The k-50 is nice with 7 foot sections of 1 1/4" spring steel.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I have just about every cleaner you can imagine. Over the years I have come to hate...read that HATE, drum machines.

Mike


----------



## The Rev (Feb 8, 2021)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> I have just about every cleaner you can imagine. Over the years I have come to hate...read that HATE, drum machines.
> 
> Mike


Why is that? Have been using drum machines since 2015 and they have worked great for me.


----------

